# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  August 2015: Famulatur in Kuala Lumpur - Malaysia

## cyt55

Hallo  :Smilie: 

ich knnte eventuell kurzfristig 2 Famulatur-Pltze in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia ergattern.
Da ich nicht alleine dorthin reisen mchte, wollte ich mal rumfragen ob jemand Lust htte mitzukommen ?
Als Zeitraum wrde ich 27.7. 30 Tage anpeilen oder 2 Wochen ab 8.8. rum.

Liebe Gre  :Smilie:

----------


## mxk63

Hi!
Ich gehe ab Anfang August nach KL! In welches KH wrdest du denn gehen? Ich mache Ansthesie im UMMC.

Viele Gre

----------


## mxk63

Hi!
Ich gehe ab Anfang August nach KL! In welches KH wrdest du denn gehen? Ich mache Ansthesie im UMMC.

Viele Gre

----------


## cyt55

Hey !

Ja, wre auch die Uniklinik. Ich hab dort grade einen Kontakt im PJ vor Ort, der ganz begeistert ist ;) 
Gehst du zum PJ hin?
Weit du wie man PM hier schreiben kann ?

----------


## cyt55

Vielen Dank schonmal fr deine schnelle Antwort  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## mxk63

Hi! 
So, ich musste PNs erstmal in den Einstellungen aktivieren. Habe gerade versucht dir eine zu schicken, du musst das auch erst aktivieren ;)

Also, ich mache eine Famulatur dort ab 3.8. fr 4 Wochen in der Ansthesie. Bin ja schonmal froh dass dein Kontakt so begeistert ist, denn ich habe noch nicht so wirklich Ahnung was mich erwarten wird!
Welches Fach macht er denn dort?

----------


## pefanimus

habt ihr ganz normal geschrieben ans krankenhaus oder lief das ber die uni?

----------


## mxk63

Die Uniklinik hat ein Bewerbungsportal auf deren Website, da habe ich mich beworben:  ummc.edu.my
Die Seite geht immer mal wieder nicht... so wie jetzt wohl...

----------


## tena aref

Hallo ,
ich wrde auch gerne da ne Famulatur machen , hab grad gequcket auf deren Website aber wusste nicht genau , unter was dieses Bewerbungsportal steht. knntest du mich weiterhelfen , bitte

----------


## Kaetzchenn

Hi! Ich wrde auch gerne meine Famulatur in Kuala Lumpur fragen und wollte mal fragen, wie man sich am besten bewirbt bzw. ob du noch einen Kontakt dort hast, an den ich mich direkt wenden kann.
Danke und Liebe Gre

----------

